# Green Tree Pythons NSW



## Sheptile (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi all, 

Just wondering if anyone knows of a reputable GTP breeder in NSW? Looking to get my first Green Tree Python later this year and want to know a good breeder where I can get one in NSW. 

Also would appreciate any tips or whats books to read prior to purchasing one. 

Thanks


----------



## Neil j (Jun 28, 2018)

Can’t help with breeders but Justin.J has a new book which I really want. But after keeping a gtp for 6 months I begs the question if you have kept pythons before who needs a book. 

All the best.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 28, 2018)

If you happy to freight I can put you onto a good breeder in VIC.
He has some amazing animals.

The complete Chondro by Greg Maxwell


----------



## danyjv (Jun 28, 2018)

I think this is a new version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jun 28, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 29, 2018)

Foozil said:


> PM sent



Hi Foozil, 
Can you please send me this contact also. Down the track I’d like to get a second one


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 29, 2018)

AnthonyL said:


> Hi Foozil,
> Can you please send me this contact also. Down the track I’d like to get a second one


Unless they have changed the laws you will have trouble importing a Green without confirmation of origin. They have to be able to be verified as being Australian species. I think there are only one or two people who have this proof and they are from NSW.


----------



## Sheptile (Jun 29, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> If you happy to freight I can put you onto a good breeder in VIC.
> He has some amazing animals.
> 
> The complete Chondro by Greg Maxwell


My only concern with buying interstate was the importing without confirmation of origin (as @Scutellatus said), but if you could, could me PM me the contact anyway and will see if something can be arranged? Thanks for the book too!
Thanks


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 29, 2018)

Get your hands on those books!!! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 30, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Can’t help with breeders but Justin.J has a new book which I really want. But after keeping a gtp for 6 months I begs the question if you have kept pythons before who needs a book.
> 
> All the best.


Amazing! This dude had a GTP for 6 months and he is an expert. "Who needs a book". You left us speechless Neil.


----------



## Neil j (Jun 30, 2018)

Shots fired. I’m not in the mood for a keyboard argument
[doublepost=1530329000,1530327509][/doublepost]Most these gtp breeders are in a league of there own do not try argue say anything or even reason with them

Ps can I pls be excused from this forum my phone remembers my login details. It’s to easy to do.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheptile said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of a reputable GTP breeder in NSW? Looking to get my first Green Tree Python later this year and want to know a good breeder where I can get one in NSW.
> 
> ...



Sheptile, although Greg Maxwell's books are very good, they are quite old, I think the first edition came out in 2003. It's still a good read but some things have changed, especially about incubation, housing and captive management. If you want an up to date info, get this book. 

PS. Most GTP breeders have more than 6 months experience, and yes, they are in a league of their own, that also applies to the authors of this book.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## Neil j (Jun 30, 2018)

And by the way I have the tmcc book. I wish I shared the passion to read to the dam thing lol
[doublepost=1530344847][/doublepost]And yeah shepple if I was going to buy a gtp book to actually read it would be Justin’s book. More complete chrondro goes on abit.


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 30, 2018)

Sorry realised I meant to say Paul, not Foozil - Please PM me.

@Pauls_Pythons Can you please send me this breeders name whenever you have a chance. Thank you. (Unless its the gentleman in Newport, in which case I have his details)

TIA


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 2, 2018)

NSW reptile keepers can still import Aussie native GTPs from other states, but the breeder must follow these guidelines:

* a microchip is implanted, and the microchip number forwarded to the Wildlife Team with application or on receipt of import licence

* a DNA sample is taken, and the sample stored in a nominated secure location for testing on further request

* a clear photograph of the head, and photo/s of the body showing colouring and markings are taken and forwarded with application.

Frankly, I doubt any breeder would bother with this. The suspicious part of this madness is - where is this leading to?


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 2, 2018)

It's almost like there is no non native gtp in nsw. It's a total waste of time and energy.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 2, 2018)

There are few flaws they haven't been told about yet:
1/ Implanting a microchip into young yellow juvenile would constitute animal cruelty and no self-respecting vet would do it.
2/ What good a photograph of a juvenile will be after it changes colour and markings?
3/ All of the above could be done with a non-native juvenile GTP as long as it's yellow.


----------

